
Ask HN: Is InspiroBot a real AI? - Andrenid
This site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inspirobot.me&#x2F;<p>I was wondering whether it&#x27;s a real AI (neural network trained with sample motivational posters) or whether they&#x27;re just joking around and it&#x27;s random solutions inserted into templates?
======
Fiachaire
I'm fairly certain it isn't. It's phrases are repeated, certain nouns or other
parts of speech are used way more than I would imagine a neural network would
be limited to.

------
PuzzlingPoss
I'm also interested in this question, chiefly because the quotes do not seem
purely "random", as some media are describing them - even in the sense of
syntactically correct but random - and because there doesn't appear to be
readily available information from the creators.

